# Is the alum trim prone to scratches?



## leeferna (Mar 2, 2003)

Stick with the titan shadow trim? Maybe swap out later for the alum-look trim from the 325/330?


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

leeferna said:


> Stick with the titan shadow trim? Maybe swap out later for the alum-look trim from the 325/330?


not anymore than any other.......no better, no worse..


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

leeferna said:


> Stick with the titan shadow trim? Maybe swap out later for the alum-look trim from the 325/330?


You have an M3? Titan Shadow is M3 trim. Which aluminum trim do you mean? The current stock 330 trim? That's Titanium (Titan II), though it looks like painted aluminum. I've heard the stock 330 Titanium trim refered to as Titanium, Aluminum, and Matte Chrome before... :dunno:

I think they're all about as easily or not-easily scratched. Just don't take any sharp objects to the trim/door armrests, and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Aluminum trim is an option..


----------

